# Zápočtový list



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj všichni,
Nevíte, jestli v Anglii existuje nějaký ekvivalent "zápočťáku" a pokud se s tím někdo setkal, jak by se to přeložilo.
Díky moc.


----------



## capials

What does it in so many words mean in Czech ?  Schází kontext  !


----------



## kusurija

To capials (&): Zápočtový list je dokument na vysoké škole, potvrzující účast (a nezbytnou aktivitu) na přednáškách a/nebo cvičeních v případě, že není nezbytné (nebo zvykem) udělit plnohodnotné hodnocení (v některých případech je třeba mít jak zápočet, tak zkoušku). 

(Pokud jinojazyčný přispěvatel nerozumí ani tomuto vysvětlení, vyvstává nebezpečí, že navrhne nepřesný ekvivalent v angličtině. On the other hand, English speaking users may suggest proper term in right use. )


----------



## capials

Na anglické vysoké škole tento dokument neexistuje.Màm to od Angličanky.


----------



## winpoj

Domnívám se, že se mýlíte, Kusurijo. Zápočtový list není index.

Nevím, zda budu úplně přesný, ale jde o formulář, kde se vyplňují informace o zaměstnání a výdělku u jednotlivých zaměstnavatelů pro účely důchodového pojištění. Zvláště je důležité předat jej novému zaměstnavateli při změně zaměstnání.

Netuším, zda něco takového existuje v Anglii. Pokud ano, mohlo by se to jmenovat třeba National Insurance Record.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj  všichni,
Winpoj popsal funkci zápočtového listu přesně. Jedná se o záznam zaměstnání. V Anglii jsem se setkalal s výrazem "Employment history". To se používá na úřadech. Zdá se ale, že nezasvěcení lidé ani neví, že to existuje. Zřejmě v Anglii zápočťák nehraje tak důležitou roli, jako v Čechách.


----------



## Nicker

Ahoj, na to je dost složitá odpověď, jelikož zákony jsou všude jiné. Ale co vím z vlastní zkušenosti, tak je důležitý formulář HM Revenue & Customs, a to P 45, který musí vyplnit zaměstnavatel při ukončení pracovního poměru. Je tam průběh zaměstnání. Ten byl následně důležitý pro české úřady jako potvrzení o tom, že jsem pracoval v zahraničí. P45 je ale důležitý samozřejmě i pro britské zaměstnavatele.

Myslím si tedy, že P45 je obdoba "zápočťáku".

Mějte se.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj,
Máš pravdu v tom, že P45 je jakési potvrzení o pracovním poměru, kolik bylo odvedeno daní, atd. Co jsem si tak všimla, tak většina lidí má více P45 od různých zaměstnavatelů. Nejedná se tedy o úhrný seznam pracovních poměrů. Na HM Revenue & Customs jsem požádala o "Employment history form" (kdo ví, zda je to oficiální název) a oni to pochopili. Nemám zkušenost s českými úřady, těm španělským ale, např. pro získání úvěru, pouze P45 nestačí. Máš pravdu v tom, že zákony jsou všude jiné a potom je v tom zmatek. 
Stejně děkuji za odpověď.


----------



## Slovianka

What about 'credit' or 'pass'? I've found it in a Polish-English dictionary. Jinak to mate v Slovniku spisovneho jazyka ceskeho, dil VIII.: zapocet - 'z. studii do sluzebnich let; z. let pro vymeru duchodu; na vysokych skolach: z. prednasky, seminare' Pak je tam i heslo 'zapoctovy' s vysvetlenim: 'prid. k zapocet: skol: z-e zkousky'</p>


----------



## lucie.zelena

Ahoj Slovianka,
Zápočet (neboli index) se používá na vysokých školách. Pokud ale hovoříme o zápočtovém listu (hovorově zápočťáku), tak máme na mysli úhrný seznam zaměstnání. Zápočtový list se potom předává z jednoho zaměstnavatele na dalšího. V Anglii se jedná o "Employment history", kterou na požádání poskytuje HM Revenue & Customs.


----------



## Petra123

Možná záleží na typu vysoké školy. Já si pamatuju, že *index*, oficiálně *výkaz o studiu*, je souhrn všech zkoušek a jiných atestací za celé studium vč. závěrečných státnic. Jde o notýsek formátu A6.
Naproti tomu *zápočet *označoval jednu z forem atestace z předmětu na konci semestru/ročníku (proto, jak cituje Slovianka Slovník spisovného jazyka českého: "zápočet přednášky, semináře"), zpravidla šlo o méně náročnou formu než *zkouška*. Všechny formy atestací se zapisují do indexu.
Pokud jde o *zápočtový list* nebo také *potvrzení o zaměstnání*, pokud vím, v ČR nejde o úhrn dosavadních zaměstnání. Obsahuje vždy jen údaje o zaměstnání u posledního zaměstnavatele a předává se novému zaměstnavateli nebo úřadu práce. Cílem je (předpokládám) ověřit přesně dobu zaměstnání a tím pádem i kontinuitu plateb sociálního a důchodového pojištění.


----------

